# Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sure some of you have seen this car for sale before on vortex. It's down in FL now and the build has begun.
Here is the parts list for now
- GT35R Turbo
- C2 obd1 42lb fuel setup
- 8.5:1 Headspacer
- ARP head studs
- AWIC intercooler kit
- MSD ignition upgrade
- Schimmel SRI
- Schimmel 263 cams
Not all of the parts are here yet, so the build process hasn't really started.
We rewired the car once we got it and are now fixing a fuel leak near the fuel pump.
Does anybody have experience with big power on a mk1 fuel pump? I was going to add a walbro inline pump to help out, but would like some advice from people who have done it.
More pics to come.


----------



## NJRrado (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

If it's a CIS pump, those are usually good to fuel most 16vTs


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (NJRrado)*

SWEEEET BUILD!!! 
I am using a CIS pump on my 2.0 ABA turbo, no probs, I have heard they are good up to 300 hp, I am making upwards of 220, so it depends on how much power you plan on making.


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (taydog)*

Going for 400whp with a backup built motor in the works, so I'm thinking the CIS pump needs some help.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

C-2 stg1 obd1 fuel kit use a smaller injectors than 440's CC I think








why so low on the compression ?
about the built motor, are you building a motor with forge pistons and rods for 400WHP


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice car, hope u can buff out the reflection of the photographer from the passenger door ahah.....


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Here ya go this is a walbro in my rabbit I had 370 whp with no issues from the pump . let me know if you have any questions?


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_C-2 stg1 obd1 fuel kit use a smaller injectors than 440's CC I think








why so low on the compression ?
about the built motor, are you building a motor with forge pistons and rods for 400WHP









It is a C2 42lb program for OBD1 distributor vr6. The motor will just be getting a headspacer and headstuds for now. 
That motor will see around 400whp.
The built motor is for the next step with either standalone or an obd2 setup with a 630cc c2 program.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Looks fun, but I spy a Carrera GT in the background


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (KubotaPowered)*

xpalendocious was running a CIS pump setup on his vrt for a while and making 400 or so whp with no problems. I'm pretty sure thats stretching it just about far as its going to go though.


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_xpalendocious was running a CIS pump setup on his vrt for a while and making 400 or so whp with no problems. I'm pretty sure thats stretching it just about far as its going to go though.

If its a used pump with an unknown age I would just spend $120 for a new walbro and be done with it.


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_Looks fun, but I spy a Carrera GT in the background









Good eye. I was wondering when someone would mention that. There is a 997 turbo in the background as well.
The car is at Champion Porsche in South FL.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

get ready for fun, your traction may be a problem on the lighweight body and all the torque the vr6 will put out with that 263 cams


----------



## taydog (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (zwogti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zwogti* »_get ready for fun, your traction may be a problem on the lighweight body and all the torque the vr6 will put out with that 263 cams









Yes you will probably need some tranny upgrades like a limited slip if you want to really put all the power down on the road


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (taydog)*

A spare O2A is being rebuilt with a limited slip and possibly the APTuning gears and/or TDi 5th gear.


----------



## sprayed95 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Dude you have a bunch of money in that thing all ready do the right thing spend the 200 dollars on a walbro and feel secure if any thing else. Oh and buy the way I hate you I wanted to put my vrt in a bunny for years now just don't have the funds. Very nice ride man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (sprayed95)*

haha. I wasn't trying to cheap out and not get a walbro, I just wanted to do it right the first time and not go with the wrong setup or not enough.
Thanks for the compliments though.


----------



## sprayed95 (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

I have a bunch of friends around here running vrt's all with walbro pumps no problems with any if that helps make up your mind. And if ya want I'll sell ya a brand new inline rabbit pump if ya want cheap. I bought it when I first started building my car and figured to just buy the proven walbro.


----------



## irishgli (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitvrt* »_
I'm sure some of you have seen this car for sale before on vortex. It's down in FL now and the build has begun.
Here is the parts list for now
- GT35R Turbo
- C2 obd1 42lb fuel setup
- 8.5:1 Headspacer
- ARP head studs
- AWIC intercooler kit
- MSD ignition upgrade
- Schimmel SRI
- Schimmel 263 cams
Not all of the parts are here yet, so the build process hasn't really started.
We rewired the car once we got it and are now fixing a fuel leak near the fuel pump.
Does anybody have experience with big power on a mk1 fuel pump? I was going to add a walbro inline pump to help out, but would like some advice from people who have done it.
More pics to come.

Awesome just called, said you win. You just beat awesome.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

LSD. The torque steer will be ridiculous I would think. I think I just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## zwogti (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

I sent you an IM, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Oh man, was that the car from Kentucky or Tennessee? If so, I aaaaaaaaaaalmost bought it years ago, but it had no title and I wasn't sure if it was sketchy or what


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

holy 84-point cage, Batman!


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (IDdubber)*

Love it. Lairy paint, late westy front, it's got late 80's written all over it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Still waiting on parts, so no build updates yet.
Got something good today though. GT35R, 1.06 A/R and a ported shroud.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*

Can we see some engine bay pics?


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey better see you at Eurowarz


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

still wishing I had bought this years ago


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

Good luck getting the OBDI 42lb C2 software to work for you. It's pretty much a proven fail. I'd go standalone if I were you.


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

Standalone or even a possible obd2 setup with 630cc c2 software is the next step.


----------



## outbreakvw (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: (rabbitvrt)*

I would do the obd2 swap rather than stand alone. I would like to see her complete and running on stock stuff.


----------



## 02 GTI (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UBER KUHL* »_Good luck getting the OBDI 42lb C2 software to work for you. It's pretty much a proven fail. I'd go standalone if I were you.


http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4826109


----------



## son of planrforrobert (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Rabbit Vr6 Turbo Build (rabbitvrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabbitvrt* »_



I have one of those stare me in the face every morning waiting for action when I am getting ready for work...good luck with yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## :Jeremy: (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (02 GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02 GTI* »_

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4826109

thats obd2








nice rabbit, I have a dta p8pro system if interested


----------



## rono1 (Apr 23, 2002)

sick..pg2owned


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (rono1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## boostd12v (Jan 26, 2009)

Interested in seeing how you are going to make the 42lbs work on a dizzy without converting to a coilpack setup opcorn:


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

what's the status on this thing!?


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry for not posting in a long time, but i have Schimmel 3.0 on order and c2 pro maf


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm going to be selling my odb1 setup


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

Let's see some pics!


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

homiesmalls said:


> Let's see some pics!


Waiting on the motor to show up then I'll post some pic, then sending the car to the body shop


----------



## vr6m0nster (Feb 10, 2010)

*Boostin!!!*

My old car take care of her! At least she's around carrera gt's and 911 turbos that makes me feel better!


----------



## vr6m0nster (Feb 10, 2010)

*Boostin!!!*

That car is a work of art I gave it away!!:wave:


----------



## rjbvrt (Jan 24, 2008)

*Big power*

Good luck on the build. It will be a monster when it's all boosted up. Btw I was the second owner of the rabbit"I sold it to Nick". I can't wait to see the progress on this car!


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

I miss my VRT Bunny (78). sold it right after i finished it to buy the house i'm in  House>VRT bunny anyday


----------



## vr6m0nster (Feb 10, 2010)

*Boostin!!!*

Anybody need a T04e turbo that needs a rebuild cheap cheap?


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

still working on her ,she has a lot of rust . but slowly coming along


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VIP VR6 Rabbit (Feb 15, 2007)

Pics Please 

opcorn:


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

GT35R t3 1.06 is alot off fun. Full boost at 3800 rpm.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

seatbelts installed incorrectly looks like. consider wrapping the harneses around the crossbar to prevent spine crushing in a wreck. :heart:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

love the color :thumbup:


----------



## rabbitvrt (Feb 20, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7235628584/in/photostream


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

keep 'em coming!


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## vr6 3.0 (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool Build. Is this the one that was for sale a couple years ago that everyone was ragging on for the crappy cage welds? In KY maybe?


----------

